# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κότα κλωσσά με αυγά χήνας

## kalogeros

Καλησπερα, :Jumping0011:  
 :Jumping0011: σημερα "επεσε" κλωσσα μια κοτα μικρη σε μεγεθος, οχι νανα. γδυτολαιμα (δεν ξερω πως λεγετε επιστημονικα) και της βαλαμε 6 αυγα χηνας. 
ΕΡ: ειναι πολλα?
ΕΡ:αν δεν ειναι γονιμα ποτε θα το καταλαβει? ή δεν το καταλαβαινει και συνεχίζει να κλωσσα?

 :Icon Rolleyes:  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Icon Rolleyes: 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :Youpi:

----------


## koukoulis

Μα είναι εποχή για κλώσημα; Δεν κάνει πολυ κρύο;

----------


## mixalis91

βασικα δεν ειναι και η καταλληλη εποχη. και οι δικες μου ομως καθονται και κλωσσουν ολες τις εποχες...
 αν η κοτα σου καλυπτει τα αυγα δεν εχει προβλημα. μετα την 7 ημερα μπορεις με εναν μικρο φακο την νυχτα να δεις τα αυγα αν ειναι γονιμα. αν ειναι γονικα θα εχουν σχηματισει σε μια μερια κατι κοκκινες γραμμες σαν φλεβες. αν δεν δεις τιποτα και φαινεται μονο ο κροκος του αυγου πιθανον δεν θα ειναι γονιμα. μερικα αυγα χηνας δεν φαινονται ομως διοτι εχουν χοντρο τσοφλι. εγω εχω αλλη ερωτηση τι χηνες εχεις που γεννανε αυτη την εποχη? γιατι εμενα οι δικες μου γεννανε την ανοιξη 10-15 αυγα και τα κλωσσουν.

----------


## kalogeros

καλημερα, 
εχω τις κλασσικες ασπρες (νομιζω τις λενε κινεζικες ) και μια τουλουζης.Τωρα ποια απ' ολες εχει γεννησει το ξερει αυτη και ο Θεος.

----------


## mixalis91

και εγω τουλουζ ειχα και γεννουσαν μονο την ανοιξη. τωρα εχω διαφορες αλλα αυγο δεν ειδα ακομη. οι κινεζικες που λες εχουν ενα σαν καρουμπαλο στο κεφαλι

----------


## xarhs

τα αυγα που εβαλες μια χαρα ειναι..... σε μια μεσσαιου μεγεθους κοτα τοσα αυγα βαζεις....... μολις ομως εκκολαυθουν τα αυγα θα πουντιασουν ρε...... κανει πολλυ κρυο...... εδω την ανοιξη με 25 βαθμους και κρυονουν....... οπως σου ειπαν και παραπανω θα κανεις ωοσκοπηση στην 7 ημερα με δυνατο φακο..... και θα καταλαβεις.... οπου δεις κοκκινο χρωμα γιατι δεν θα φενεται καλα ειναι γονιμοποιημενο........

----------


## mixalis91

θελουν οποσδηποτε θερμολαμπα και ας ειναι μαζι με την κοτα! ας βγουνε πρωτα με το καλο!

----------


## kalogeros

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. 
Ειναι στο υπογειο του σπιτιου μου διπλα στον λεβητα του καλοριφερ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχει βγαλει καποιος με κλωσα-κοτα, χηνακια?

----------


## geofil

> εχει βγαλει καποιος με κλωσα-κοτα, χηνακια?


Εγώ πάντως όχι και θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιας και εγω πιστευω οτι δεν προκειτε να βγουν, καλο ειναι να τα αφησεις στην χηνα τα αυγα.

τα αυγα απο χηνα ειναι τα ποιο δυσκολα να βγουν ειτε με κλωσσα ειτε με κλωσομηχανη. λογο του οτι χρειαζονται υψηλα ποσοστα υγρασιας.

----------


## geofil

Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και εγώ.
Τα αυγά της χήνας θέλουν 29 με 30 μέρες για να εκκολαφθούν. Και μ' αυτό το κρύο σίγουρα θα πάρουν μερικές μέρες παραπάνω. Η κότα πιστεύω ότι δεν πρόκειται να να καθίσει στα αυγά τόσες μέρες. Θα τα παρατήσει. Αν και ποτέ κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος με την φύση.

----------


## mixalis91

εχω βγαλει εγω με νανακι και παπακια και χηνακια.
 αν βαλει αρκετο αχυρο στην φωλια δεν θα εχει προβλημα.

----------


## adreas

Δεν  έχουν  πρόβλημα αν  είναι  βατεμένα θα  βγουν.  Από υγρασία  καλά  πάμε αφού  τώρα  είναι πάνω  από  70-75 χειμώνας  είναι    ούτως η  άλλος  αν τα  αφήσει  θα σιγουρευτούμε  και  εμείς!!!

----------

